# KUDOS to ODNR!



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Could not believe the amount of birds we saw flying, or the number of shots fired at Berlin today! Seems the DNR got some extra money for birds or something!? Best opening day in the last 5 yrs! 4(for five) birds in one hour! Dogs found birds in fields that had already been hunted as we walked out with empty guns!! Thought I was in North Dakota or something. The gov must be a bird hunter?!!


----------



## vinnystatechamp (Jun 20, 2006)

I with they would release quail and try to get the quail population back up. I love hunting pheasants, but I think they would have more success establishing a population of quail. Glad you saw a ton of birds!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Not sure where you are located but there used to be (minor)populations of quail in NE Ohio. We would see them while pheasant hunting on Berlin WL Area but did not shoot them(I don't think they had a season on them here). Anyway, they all died off during one particularly bad winter and the State is apparently reluctant to even try to reintroduce them here. I see in the hunting regs they are legal to hunt in some of the southern Ohio counties where they can survive but I don't think we will ever have a huntable population up here.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

there just left over from the poor 2 weekends of youth turn out....


----------

